# [Eclipse] Datei über Kommandozeile in Eclipse öffnen



## Thomas Darimont (11. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

mit dem neuen Eclipse Release Helios gibts bald auch endlich Support für das öffnen von Dateien in Eclipse über die Konsole. Mit der neuen API lassen sich bestimmte Dateien auch durch eine entsprechende Verknüpfung in einer schon vorhandenen Eclipse / RCP Instanz öffnen. Mehr dazu gibts hier:
http://aniefer.blogspot.com/2010/05/opening-files-in-eclipse-from-command.html

Gruß Tom


----------

